# Propane tank wood stove



## bostonbaked (Oct 16, 2015)

I have not posted on here in quite some time. I posted this on a different forum and it was suggested that you folks may enjoy seeing this. I actually posted one of these years back that I had made for use on my patio. This little guy is for my shed/workshop. I ran it today and it did pretty good and is very controllable. Anyway here is a picture. Made with mostly found objects and some 3" exhaust pipe and adapters for a flue.


----------



## brad wilton (Oct 16, 2015)

Very cool looking,how stable is it with three legs


----------



## electrathon (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks cool, fun small stove.  This is a photo shop, not sure why.  The vent on the bottom front is way low.  Ashes, coals could fall out and when it gets a build up layer of ash it would stop letting air in.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice!  I"m building  a shop and have been thinking about how to heat it.

Do you have any pictures of it installed and running?


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 17, 2015)

It is very stable with the three legs, no rocking like it would with four. I have a grate that sits even with the bottom lip of the door opening so it would take a lot of ash to block air flow. I have some screen behind the air vent so nothing can fall out. I have a few pics of it running just for testing so no floor protector down at the moment so I don't need a lecture on safety lol.  This is a portable setup so it is meant to be easily broken down in warm weather to get it out of the way. That's why it is installed the way it is and where it is.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2015)

Stove is cute, chimney is not. It should be class A passing through the wall and outdoors. Also doesn't look tall enough to meet the 10-3-2 rule.


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 17, 2015)

I tend to agree with your assessment but this is only going to be used when I am in the building. It draws like a champ and my roof is steel it also has a very small firebox so I won't lose any sleep over it. I have run it hard now and I have found nothing scary going on. I do appreciate your opinion.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2015)

Not opinion, code. Wood pyrolysis doesn't happen all at once, but over time. This would be much safer with a proper chimney.


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't know of any 3inch woodstove pipe. I did search and I could find nothing. So let me pick your brain and ask what would you use in this case. This being a one off item with a 3 inch outlet.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2015)

You're probably correct, 3" is tiny. 5" pipe is the smallest that Duravent or MetalBest makes. That should still work ok with an increaser at the thimble.


----------



## electrathon (Oct 17, 2015)

I would suspect that this little stove is really going to burn wood about the size of 2x4s most of the time, hot and fast.  3" exhaust pipe will likely have a life span of 20 or so years in this application, maybe longer.  A shed stove like this with will probably go for a few years till the creosote is an issue.  Now I realize that the stove is not to code and the chimney is not to code, but I would highly doubt the stove is unsafe.  I grew up in Alaska and most of the cabins had nothing more than stovepipe both inside and outside.  Far less safe than exhaust pipe.


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2015)

We've seen plenty of hillbilly installs and too many fires or close calls to endorse taking the chance. I personally can't advise how to do things wrong here in good conscious. Pyrolysis is a ticking time bomb. How and when there will be a combustible moment is based on factors we can't see from the internet. But they can and do happen, too frequently.


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 18, 2015)

Well I do appreciate the input I also think I'll be ok. The stove will only be used under supervision and it does work quite well for what it is. Thanks again!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Oct 18, 2015)

10 3 2 and a steel roof.

I did my pipe w the 10 3 2 rule and a steel roof but both the fire chief and building inspector made comment on the metal roof and said it was a non combustible and I exceeded what I had to.

There was NO permit required for the install, but knowing both of these guys personally,  I still had em take a look at the install and asked for their off the record blessing (since there is no official record offered). 

So does it matter if it's a steel roof or not when calculating chimney height?


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 18, 2015)

I know from what I learned the height also has to do with drafting. If the pipe is not above the peak it can cause problems with the draw of the flue. I'm not having any issues there. And a steel roof being non combustible makes me feel it will be plenty safe be there a spark or two. I have a thimble and I know, it's a Pellet pipe thimble but my flue is 3 inch so it is working fine for me and does not get hot at all. Don't ya love living in a free state neighbor?


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2015)

Wood stove chimney pipe is rated at 2100 Pellet stove pipe is rated at 570 A wood chimney thimble when passing through a wall needs much more protection due to higher temperatures. It has no insulation protection and keeps wood at closer clearances due to the lower temp operation it is designed for. This is nothing like a class A thimble with thickly insulated pipe. The stove is cute, but the chimney installation is simply unsafe. So is the meager hearth.


----------

